# Coralife Mini Aqualight T5 for the EBI



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Got tired of the light failing, so i decided to give this a try. 
The legs work with this model.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great!! but does it look too strong for the little tank? I guess its pretty deep so it should be fine.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope it will be fine, because it is a tall tank, I noticed my moss wall is lacking closer to the bottom.


----------

